# 64mm Ceado Burrs - where to buy, or can I use SJ?



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I'm after replacement burrs for a Ceado E7, but no one appears to list them on their websites. Even eBay is strangely quiet on the topic.

My understanding is that 64mm burrs are pretty standard, with a lot of interchangeability evident. Although the Ceado cutting pattern is different to the Mazzer SJ, does it really matter? I would have thought that you could realistically whack on a set of burrs with the same dimensions and it would be fine, assuming the screws line up?

Would love some more thoughts on this matter!

Edit: I also can't find any info regarding official burr dimensions, so would love any advice.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

As well as the outside diameter, you also need the inner diameter and whether they are left or right handed.....

I can get original E37 burrs which are 64mm, to order.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The e37 burrs should be the same


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah, lovely! Thanks for the info. Not to be mistaken for the e37s which has 83mm burrs...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you emailed different sellers? Espressoperfetto indicated to me they would be able to order burrs from Ceado when I enquired. You can contact Ceado directly for information regarding burr dimensions, they directed me towards the coffee machine company.



> In the UK, you can get in touch with The Coffee Machine Company in London, www.coffeemachinecompany.co.uk : they stock grinders and all of the spare parts as well. Their contact details are: tel 020 7237 6862, email from their website.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Rob1, I hadn't emailed anyone yet but looks like that is what's needed.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Since this thread seems to pop up when doing a Google search for suppliers, I'll mention that although the Compak K6 burrs look identical on paper, they do not fit! I ended up getting a set of hideously expensive OEM burrs.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Out of interest how much were the OEM burrs?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Prices varied a lot. I ended up getting them for about £60 delivered, and that was the cheapest I could find.


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Can I ask where you found your 64mm burrs?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The Coffee Machine Company was the cheapest I could find, and they had them in stock. Most places that sell the grinders didn't stock spare parts. I didn't try Bella Barrista since they only had the one grinder with different burrs.

From the box and receipt I received, these burrs did not list the e37, so may be different!


----------

